# UK-Muscle Crew



## AnimalLifter (Oct 31, 2021)

Yo bros

... How many of us uk muscle members are here?... We should import the rest of them


----------



## GTWMT (Oct 31, 2021)

*high pitched voice* hello


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 31, 2021)

So this gonna become another British Invasion?


----------



## GTWMT (Oct 31, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> So this gonna become another British Invasion?


Well a very friendly one tho, not the idiots, we left them in the dark lol


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 31, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Well a very friendly one tho, not the idiots, we left them in the dark lol


Ah gotcha.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Oct 31, 2021)

....


----------



## AnimalLifter (Oct 31, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> So this gonna become another British Invasion?


ill Invade your personal Space with a Hug bro... and thats about it


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

Flabergasted


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2021)

Welcome you cheeky Brits!!


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Welcome you cheeky Brits!!


Hello hello aha


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

They finally took away Odin's mod status lol


----------



## flenser (Nov 1, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> ill Invade your personal Space with a Hug bro... and thats about it


He updated the reason for my ban, it's making fake accounts, after my account had been banned. Not sure how he banned me before I did it. But meh lmfao


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 1, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> They finally took away Odin's mod status lol


what?


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> what?


Yeah Omid isn't a mod anymore, and they said o was banned for making an account after I was banned, you figure it out bro lmfao it don't make sense lmfao


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 1, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Yeah Omid isn't a mod anymore, and they said o was banned for making an account after I was banned, you figure it out bro lmfao it don't make sense lmfao


you got banned for breaking the rules after being banned for nothing..

i sent Admin message ..... Told him to unban everyone.. told him his website is dead now... told him 'some freak' was on a power trip...

haha yer i Just seen hahahaha.. Mod for a Day, he lived out his Ban fantasy


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> you got banned for breaking the rules after being banned for nothing..
> 
> i sent Admin message ..... Told him to unban everyone.. told him his website is dead now... told him 'some freak' was on a power trip...
> 
> haha yer i Just seen hahahaha.. Mod for a Day, he lived out his Ban fantasy


Yeah my crime happened after I was banned. This is why I was banned lol


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> you got banned for breaking the rules after being banned for nothing..
> 
> i sent Admin message ..... Told him to unban everyone.. told him his website is dead now... told him 'some freak' was on a power trip...
> 
> haha yer i Just seen hahahaha.. Mod for a Day, he lived out his Ban fantasy


Omen has left us muscle bro


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 1, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Yeah my crime happened after I was banned. This is why I was banned lol


i hope i dont murder anyone when i die hahahaha.


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

Silly omen


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> i hope i dont murder anyone when i die hahahaha.


If you keep going bro I'll kill myself and then you


----------



## PaulNE (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello party people


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

PaulNE said:


> Hello party people


Let us pray lol, yooo how you doing dude?


----------



## PaulNE (Nov 1, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Let us pray lol, yooo how you doing dude?


Working on getting people reinstated on ukm. Giving them til tomorrow and if not I'm going to make my own forum to rival theirs


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

PaulNE said:


> Working on getting people reinstated on ukm. Giving them til tomorrow and if not I'm going to make my own forum to rival theirs


I was chatting with the admin earlier, he's a twat lol I posted a ss here on the last page, this forums epic tbh, imma stay here, it even has live chat at the top lool


----------



## PaulNE (Nov 1, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> I was chatting with the admin earlier, he's a twat lol I posted a ss here on the last page, this forums epic tbh, imma stay here, it even has live chat at the top lool


Looks like I'm making a forum then. Won't take me long to do


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

PaulNE said:


> Looks like I'm making a forum then. Won't take me long to do


Why make one lol don't you like it here? 😢


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 1, 2021)

PaulNE said:


> Hello party people


yo bro


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 1, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> I was chatting with the admin earlier, he's a twat lol I posted a ss here on the last page, this forums epic tbh, imma stay here, it even has live chat at the top lool


that live chat is epic featrure


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> that live chat is epic featrure


It is ahahaha I think everything should have a live chat.


----------



## PaulNE (Nov 1, 2021)

Haha I might stick around and give it a go


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

PaulNE said:


> Haha I might stick around and give it a go


Nah, banned 🤦‍♂️😂😂


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

PaulNE said:


> Haha I might stick around and give it a go


@AnimalLifter 









						Watch this story by Omid Fitness on Instagram before it disappears.
					

11.7k Followers, 667 Following, 404 Posts




					instagram.com
				





Fuckingggggggggg cooffffeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 1, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> View attachment 14951


he knows what happened... thats why he sharing this... f**king clown


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> he knows what happened... thats why he sharing this... f**king clown


It must be, surly man 🤦‍♂️😂😂😂😂


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 1, 2021)

I hope the decent Lads come over here.... Not the Karen Complainers ... CBA with their sh*t... same on TM... Just gonna be a Bunch of Karens


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 1, 2021)

If you cant take the Heat... Get out the f**king kitchen ya Melty muppet


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 1, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> If you cant take the Heat... Get out the f**king kitchen ya Melty muppet


Truth lol


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

Poor old Brian multigym is still admimant he will get his acc back lol, even tho they've actually deleted his user name and everything now. I feel bad for him, but it's been a few days, gotta move on. 

I'm happy it happened as I found this forum, and now I wouldn't go back if they paid me. Ugbb 1 ukm 0 lol js


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 2, 2021)

Welcome UK Crew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Welcome UK Crew!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks bro, nice to be here and meet you guys, enjoying reading the old content, it's a lot less bitchy than in the UK, haha


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Thanks bro, nice to be here and meet you guys, enjoying reading the old content, it's a lot less bitchy than in the UK, haha


Man U or Liverpool?


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Man U or Liverpool?


Ah no I don't follow football mate, more into Moto sport and lifting aha


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Ah no I don't follow football mate, more into Moto sport and lifting aha


That is the correct answer. You passed!


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> That is the correct answer. You passed!


I'm still trying to figure out why you'd stop a nandrolone instead of just added the caber when needed lol? What don't I know? 😬😬😂


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why you'd stop a nandrolone instead of just added the caber when needed lol? What don't I know? 😬😬😂


It's just my preference. I don't want to have to take another drug to combat the unwanted effects of the first drug. I'd rather just use a different compound.


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's just my preference. I don't want to have to take another drug to combat the unwanted effects of the first drug. I'd rather just use a different compound.


Ah I see, I have to take an AI, NAC for liver, and give blood to help RBC distribution lol. I always think it's funny man, about 90% of my cycles are preventative and health, and 10% is actual gear haha


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

https://ee.linkedin.@com/in/daniel-phillips-18569a51
Lol that's the vertical scope admin that's reviewing everyone's membership over on ukM, with a history working for loansharks and payday lenders, I don't think the lads should hold their breath lolol


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

You guys from across the pond are a real trip!!!


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> You guys from across the pond are a real trip!!!


How come? Is it nice to speak to the founders of the English language haha


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 2, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> You guys from across the pond are a real trip!!!


' im a head trip to listen to' haaha


----------



## Matt01227 (Nov 2, 2021)

Another uk chap here.. hi all


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

Matt01227 said:


> Another uk chap here.. hi all


No!!! Me an animal lifter like being the only ones, please don't ruin it lol

Haha nice to meet you bro, where you from? West Midlands here, not far from Coventry


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 2, 2021)

Matt01227 said:


> Another uk chap here.. hi all


Yo bro... From another forum?


----------



## Matt01227 (Nov 2, 2021)

Near Canterbury.. south east..

kent

Dont let me mess with the bromance you two have built up here guys..


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

Matt01227 said:


> Near Canterbury.. south east..
> 
> kent
> 
> Dont let me mess with the bromance you two have built up here guys..


Hahaha nah we've come here from UK-muscle bro, a failing forum ran by an ex debt collector


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 2, 2021)

Matt01227 said:


> Near Canterbury.. south east..
> 
> kent
> 
> Dont let me mess with the bromance you two have built up here guys..


He wants to rattle my sh*t pipe laaaaa hahaha


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> He wants to rattle my sh*t pipe laaaaa hahaha


@omid_fitness this cunts bullying me. Ban him please


----------



## Matt01227 (Nov 2, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Hahaha nah we've come here from UK-muscle bro, a failing forum ran by an ex debt collector


Nice.. sounds like you made the right move


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

Matt01227 said:


> Nice.. sounds like you made the right move


Seem to have bro


----------



## Matt01227 (Nov 2, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> He wants to rattle my sh*t pipe laaaaa hahaha


How much is he offering? if its less than years gym membership .. pass .. unless ya into that kinda thing lol


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

Matt01227 said:


> How much is he offering? if its less than years gym membership .. pass .. unless ya into that kinda thing lol


We can come to a mutual agreement


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

Fuck, nothing costs more than gym memberships these days lmao


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> That is the correct answer. You passed!



@GTWMT , Next on your bucket list is to learn the secret knock.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 2, 2021)

Matt01227 said:


> How much is he offering? if its less than years gym membership .. pass .. unless ya into that kinda thing lol



ill pass... i dont need bum pain for squats


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 2, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> ill pass... i dont need bum pain for squats


You can see it however you like, see it as passion and it won't scar your mind, if you decide to see it as rape, it will.. either way you need to accept that sooner or later I'll find you, and I'll enter you!!


----------



## Supersonic88 (Nov 4, 2021)

I was previously on UK-M, was pretty active  few years ago but it's died a death


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 4, 2021)

Supersonic88 said:


> I was previously on UK-M, was pretty active  few years ago but it's died a death


Well hello, fuck ukm lol vs-admin been on too much omidaphine


----------



## Supersonic88 (Nov 4, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Well hello, fuck ukm lol vs-admin been on too much omidaphine



Even before VS took over it was shite TBH mate


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 4, 2021)

Supersonic88 said:


> Even before VS took over it was shite TBH mate


I don't know, I didn't mind it going off topic and that tbh, bit of a troll maze, but what I really despise is this dictatorship approach that's going on now


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 4, 2021)

Supersonic88 said:


> I was previously on UK-M, was pretty active  few years ago but it's died a death


It died the other day..... Hours between posts... i dont feel or see any humor there, its dead.


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 4, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> It died the other day..... Hours between posts... i dont feel or see any humor there, its dead.


I don't feel safe there


----------



## Supersonic88 (Nov 4, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> I don't know, I didn't mind it going off topic and that tbh, bit of a troll maze, but what I really despise is this dictatorship approach that's going on now





AnimalLifter said:


> It died the other day..... Hours between posts... i dont feel or see any humor there, its dead.



Going back a few years it was really good, crack was mint in gen con, there was lots of good knowledgable guys with logs etc, was really good

The logs went, users left, new owners took over, then the crack died 

@AnimalLifter you'll need to bring this forum up to speed with your fighting skills


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 4, 2021)

Supersonic88 said:


> Going back a few years it was really good, crack was mint in gen con, there was lots of good knowledgable guys with logs etc, was really good
> 
> The logs went, users left, new owners took over, then the crack died
> 
> @AnimalLifter you'll need to bring this forum up to speed with your fighting skills


Haha it might scare them bro.

Mod called Sparkey killed the forum a little back then... ... Now admin in a fuss trying to defend banning everyone... They dont want Lifter to be on that site, they ust want qualified BBers for the 'great content' that no ones gonna read coz no one gonna be there interested in it... he can keep his sh*thole site, its dead without me anyway bro


----------



## Supersonic88 (Nov 4, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Haha it might scare them bro.
> 
> Mod called Sparkey killed the forum a little back then... ... Now admin in a fuss trying to defend banning everyone... They dont want Lifter to be on that site, they ust want qualified BBers for the 'great content' that no ones gonna read coz no one gonna be there interested in it... he can keep his sh*thole site, its dead without me anyway bro


 TBF mate sure you get banned from every forum you go on haha

I got a link to a massive list of BB books from Sparkey but he seemed a bell end at times


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 4, 2021)

Supersonic88 said:


> TBF mate sure you get banned from every forum you go on haha
> 
> I got a link to a massive list of BB books from Sparkey but he seemed a bell end at times


i bought Pscarbs Cook Book =) .. glad i did its sometime solid to cook from.

i do get banned a lot... not sure why - im one the few that lifted in gen con most others just 'trollled' / chatted on there. They ban me coz im too good, im ust too f**king good and they dont like it


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 4, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Haha it might scare them bro.
> 
> Mod called Sparkey killed the forum a little back then... ... Now admin in a fuss trying to defend banning everyone... They dont want Lifter to be on that site, they ust want qualified BBers for the 'great content' that no ones gonna read coz no one gonna be there interested in it... he can keep his sh*thole site, its dead without me anyway bro


But ivenbeek a bkdyn


AnimalLifter said:


> i bought Pscarbs Cook Book =) .. glad i did its sometime solid to cook from.
> 
> i do get banned a lot... not sure why - im one the few that lifted in gen con most others just 'trollled' / chatted on there. They ban me coz im too good, im ust too f**king good and they dont like it


 

He really wrote a book?lol


----------



## Supersonic88 (Nov 4, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> i bought Pscarbs Cook Book =) .. glad i did its sometime solid to cook from.
> 
> i do get banned a lot... not sure why - im one the few that lifted in gen con most others just 'trollled' / chatted on there. They ban me coz im too good, im ust too f**king good and they dont like it



TBF you were involved in some classic threads on UKM mate


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 4, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> But ivenbeek a bkdyn
> 
> 
> 
> He really wrote a book?lol


a cook book... 3 little books with recipes in... one book on High Carb one on Healthy and the other on High Protein... i bought them coz food is my weakness .... All the money from the books went to a charity


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 4, 2021)

Supersonic88 said:


> TBF you were involved in some classic threads on UKM mate


that 65 page thread trying to fight Trey was epic.. barrel of laughs he was...  You wont have the crack on there anymore, cant talk about anything in the Gen Con now. 

You hear about Omid? what a melt he was


----------



## Supersonic88 (Nov 4, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> that 65 page thread trying to fight Trey was epic.. barrel of laughs he was...  You wont have the crack on there anymore, cant talk about anything in the Gen Con now.
> 
> You hear about Omid? what a melt he was


Dont even know who Omid is mate TBH


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 4, 2021)

Supersonic88 said:


> Dont even know who Omid is mate TBH


Hes now a Meme of UK-M.

Coffee + Omid = MEME

He was a Mod for a day, banned near enough all the members. coz they Ribbed him a little... Omid said something incorrect (as an Expert), he got corrected by members - he didnt like this and banned them all bro


----------



## Supersonic88 (Nov 4, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Hes now a Meme of UK-M.
> 
> Coffee + Omid = MEME
> 
> He was a Mod for a day, banned near enough all the members. coz they Ribbed him a little... Omid said something incorrect (as an Expert), he got corrected by members - he didnt like this and banned them all bro



Some things never change then, I remember when Banzi got banned for calling out some pro lifter who had a log on there for getting up at 3am to get an extra meal in haha


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 4, 2021)

You on about the guy who invented a newer stronger version of tren, a 4th compound in the steroid tree, omidaphine


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 4, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> You on about the guy who invented a newer stronger version of tren, a 4th compound in the steroid tree, omidaphine


Omidabol

take 1 a year and you keep the gains


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 4, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Omidabol
> 
> take 1 a year and you keep the gains


Ah the oral version yeah


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 4, 2021)

I actually laugh in real life at some of these cracks lol, rare occurrence tbh, so well done man, lol always cheer me up lolol


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 4, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> I actually laugh in real life at some of these cracks lol, rare occurrence tbh, so well done man, lol always cheer me up lolol


Omidabol is just a Caffeine Pill 

hahah yer i laugh to bro


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 4, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Omidabol is just a Caffeine Pill
> 
> hahah yer i laugh to bro


Poor old Omid lol.


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 5, 2021)

Tonight on the show we shall be doing a 73 hour interview with the leader of the Omideon Foundation, and the different approaches he's driving to change cows contribution towards climate change.


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 9, 2021)

I said this on TM and made them all disagree (cuz they have to disagree right, i.e trolls tryna gang up on newbies)

(Lol I think it's just that they're younger lads on here, not very comedically inclined, are not used to the gear so much bro, they just get a bit snappy, I wouldn't pay any attention to it. Remember when you were in your first few years of training? Its always very life or death and serious business lol enlightenment comes with age brother)

So by disagreeing they are saying, they are comedically inclined, they don't take training or steroid use very seriously, and they believe that enlightenment comes with youth' 

**Takes bow** 🙏😂😂😂😂


----------



## safc49 (Nov 11, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Yo bros
> 
> ... How many of us uk muscle members are here?... We should import the rest of them


Still some vermin there so they should be left to rot there


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 11, 2021)

safc49 said:


> Still some vermin there so they should be left to rot there


yer f**k em lad.

JackofDoosh is ok though


----------



## Mrwright (Apr 11, 2022)

hello. 
It'saaa meeee 
This place looks far too complicated


----------



## CJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Mrwright said:


> hello.
> It'saaa meeee
> This place looks far too complicated


Nahhh, it's easy once you get used to it.

Welcome to the Underground


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 11, 2022)

Mrwright said:


> hello.
> It'saaa meeee
> This place looks far too complicated



Welcome! Feel free to introduce yourself in New Members Introductions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AnimalLifter (Apr 11, 2022)

Mrwright said:


> hello.
> It'saaa meeee
> This place looks far too complicated


Yes laaaaaaaaaaaa

stay away from Karens in Blue, they will Ban / Mute you


----------



## TomJ (Apr 11, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> Yes laaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> stay away from Karens in Blue, they will Ban / Mute you


Blue had the most antioxidants though

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm on UK-M. It's a great forum.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm on UK-M. It's a great forum.


Whats your name on there? 

Sjacks?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> Whats your name on there?
> 
> Sjacks?


Same one as here


----------

